# Batman: Arkham Asylum (PS3/XBOX360/PC) 14" batarang of disapoint



## destinator (Aug 13, 2008)

Seems we're getting a new Batman game!

Press Release


*Spoiler*: __ 




Eidos Interactive and Warner Bros. Interactive Entertainment on behalf of DC Comics announce Batman: Arkham Asylum, a dark, action-packed videogame adventure for Xbox 360(R) video game and entertainment system from Microsoft, PLAYSTATION(R)3 computer entertainment system and
Games for Windows in 2009.

In Batman: Arkham Asylum, developed by Rocksteady Studios, the player assumes the role of Batman as he delivers The Joker to Arkham Asylum. There, the imprisoned super-villains have set a trap and an immersive combat gaming experience unfolds. With an original script penned by Emmy Award-winning Batman writer Paul Dini, the game brings the universe of DC Comics' detective to life with stunning graphics.

"In Batman: Arkham Asylum Eidos and Warner Bros. are building a true action adventure game experience worthy of gamers and fans," said Phil Rogers, CEO of Eidos Interactive. "Players become Batman, like he has never been seen before in a video game, as he fights through intense circumstances in Arkham Asylum utilizing his intuitive detective skills and aggressive melee attacks."

"Batman: Arkham Asylum offers players the chance to battle Gotham's worst villains with Batman's physical and psychological strength in a graphically distinct and story-driven game," said Martin Tremblay, President, Warner Bros. Interactive Entertainment. "We look forward to working with Eidos on expanding DC Comics' world-renowned character Batman in the game space with a noticeably different feature set in an incredibly dark interactive environment."

Eidos Interactive and Warner Bros. Interactive Entertainment will co-publish Batman: Arkham Asylum in North America, Eidos Interactive will publish the game in all other territories.




More interesting:


----------



## King (Aug 13, 2008)

Interesting. I don't know too much about the game, but I do know that that Batman comic was easily one of th best.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 13, 2008)

In before it comes Batman: Dark Tomorrow 2


----------



## destinator (Aug 14, 2008)

First pics.


----------



## Even (Aug 14, 2008)

game looks really promising  I hope they utilize the Sixaxis functions for the Baterangs in the PS3 version, that'd be totally wicked


----------



## Ryoshi (Aug 14, 2008)

Even said:


> game looks really promising  I hope they utilize the Sixaxis functions for the Baterangs in the PS3 version, that'd be totally wicked



Oh no my PS3 controller!


----------



## Purgatory (Aug 14, 2008)

My "shitty game from a great movie" sense is tingling! Although I never have seen the Dark Knight

They better have Mark Hamill for The Joker


----------



## Even (Aug 14, 2008)

It's not based on TDK


----------



## Bolt Crank (Aug 15, 2008)

Some concept art:


----------



## Jotun (Aug 15, 2008)

Ya key voices from TAS will be coming back for this. I don't like how some of it looks, Jim Lee is great, but the joker looks like a toy.

This could be a fun game I guess.


----------



## nick65 (Aug 15, 2008)

there are already lots of new pics in gametrailers and the new user movies


----------



## Goku• (Aug 15, 2008)

Its going to be like every other superhero movie turned multiplatform game....Terrible.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Aug 15, 2008)

Goku said:


> Its going to be like every other superhero movie turned multiplatform game....Terrible.



Then it's a good thing this game IS NOT based off the movie


----------



## Goku• (Aug 15, 2008)

It's still going to be crap regardless, name one comic book hero who has had a half decent game.


----------



## Amuro (Aug 15, 2008)

Spiderman for one. 

Looks like this could be pretty good hopefully they'll show some more villain concepts soon.


----------



## Kamina (Aug 15, 2008)

This game looks awesome!


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 15, 2008)

Goku said:


> It's still going to be crap regardless, name one comic book hero who has had a half decent game.


I'll name three.  Spiderman, Hulk, and Batman (Genesis ).  Cry more.

And don't worry everyone. This isn't our Dark Knight replacement game.  We are getting one of those too


----------



## destinator (Aug 15, 2008)

Some more stuff


----------



## beads (Aug 15, 2008)

I heard that it focuses more on his detective skills, less on the action.


----------



## Amuro (Aug 15, 2008)

Joker looks fucking sick, also liking what they did with killer croc.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 15, 2008)

Goku said:


> It's still going to be crap regardless, name one comic book hero who has had a half decent game.



X-Men, Ninja Turtles, Every Marvel character in Marvel vs Capcom, Punisher, Every Marvel character in Ultimate Alliance, The Flash, JLA game was pretty good, The Darkness, and The Hulk.

There's more if you count manga.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Aug 16, 2008)

Screen shot:


----------



## Felix (Aug 16, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> X-Men, Ninja Turtles, Every Marvel character in Marvel vs Capcom, Punisher, Every Marvel character in Ultimate Alliance, The Flash, JLA game was pretty good, The Darkness, and The Hulk.
> 
> There's more if you count manga.



The Darkness was fantastic, one of my favorite games last year


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Aug 16, 2008)

I hadn't heard of this before now.

I'll definitely pick it up for PC.


----------



## Bender (Aug 16, 2008)

KICK ASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!! 



I LOVE It

I LOVE IT

I LOVE IT

I LOVE IT 

I LOVE IT

I LOVE IT

I LOVE IT

I LOVE IT

I LOVE IT

I LOVE IT 

I LOVE IT

I LOVE IT

I LOVE IT

I LOVE IT

I LOVE IT

I LOVE IT

I LOVE IT

I LOVE IT

I LOVE IT

 

I love you Eidos 

make me feel like such a fucking school girl looking at this 

God bless video games 

Joker looks like a maniac 

Batman looks like the bad ass he is in the comics

PERFECT


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 10, 2008)

I think I just came and shit myself at the same time...


----------



## ~SAGE~ (Sep 10, 2008)

Man I read the preview of this game in my Game informer mag and I'm very impressed


----------



## Batman (Sep 10, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> KICK ASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seconded. I'm fucking salivating for this game.


----------



## Even (Sep 11, 2008)

Mark Hamill as Joker made this game more awesome in an instant


----------



## batanga (Sep 11, 2008)

Goku said:


> Its going to be like every other superhero movie turned multiplatform game....Terrible.


It's not based on any movie...


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 14, 2009)

and it's coming out within a couple months now.  I'm really excited about this game.  The main voices are going to be from batman the animated series after all.  It has got to be good, it just has to be 

If not, I will be very sad.

Also the collector's edition comes with a 12" batarang motherfuckers!!! 

among other things :]  MUST HAVE!!!!


----------



## Gambitz (Mar 17, 2009)

The game looks amazing!
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O0LjNbzQOKI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 17, 2009)

damn I thought people would be more excited about the game than this :/  

especially the batarang.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Mar 18, 2009)

Repost from the thread that I made but Aparently was wrong in makeing (I DID do a Search but got nothing when I made it.



> Wow I'm suprised no one has put this game on here.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eShprJ49Of4[/YOUTUBE]
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uPnTSvX86Dw[/YOUTUBE]
> *Plot:*The game begins with Batman capturing the Joker after his latest plot, escorting him to Arkham Asylum for imprisonment. Due to Joker's recent attack on Gotham's prison, a large number of sane convicts have been transferred to Arkham. Joker, however has set a trap inside the asylum, using its own impenetrable defenses against him. Batman must now not only try to escape from the hazards of Arkham, but also recapture the Joker and reveal his true intentions.
> ...



Update with new trailers:


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Trafalgar Law (Mar 28, 2009)

Want both the game and the batarang! Looks awsome, it looks like: 
"What Assasins Creed should be" times 100 +Batman = Awsome


----------



## ctizz36 (Mar 28, 2009)

MechaTC said:


> damn I thought people would be more excited about the game than this :/
> 
> especially the batarang.



I'd be, but I don't think I'll be any good at this game based on what I've seen


----------



## whamslam3 (Mar 29, 2009)

i cant believe it. they actually made a batman game right! hell yes im def gettin this game.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 29, 2009)

I want to believe...


----------



## Seany (Mar 29, 2009)

This looks pretty sweet, i'm loving the batarangs. May check it out.


----------



## Batman (Mar 29, 2009)

Yeah . . . pretty much after every new trailer I have to change my pants.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Apr 17, 2009)

Harley Quinn trailer


----------



## speedstar (Apr 30, 2009)

Break Bane/Free Flow Trailer
superattackpea


----------



## Hentai (Apr 30, 2009)

That game looks awesome.

I'll probably have a look at it, and on Wolverine....


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 30, 2009)

Wolvie is great, enjoy it. This looks awesome too.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Apr 30, 2009)

speedstar said:


> Break Bane/Free Flow Trailer
> FiOS Avalability



YES! I APPORVE!  *pre-orders*


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 30, 2009)

Harley Quinn's redesign is a plus.

But bringing back the TAS voice actress?

FUCK.

YES.


----------



## Vergil642 (May 1, 2009)

Story written by guys who wrote TAS?
TAS Voice Actors?
Batarang special edition!??!

Words fail to convey the sheer excitement this elicits in me


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 1, 2009)

Still sittin' on the bank that the game would fail like 99% of other comic book games.


----------



## crazymtf (May 1, 2009)

^More like 50%. But if it's not 9/10 it's fail for you so you fail failer


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 1, 2009)

For every Marvel vs. Capcom there are 8 Iron Man's.


----------



## crazymtf (May 1, 2009)

Wouldn't even consider marvel vs capcom a super hero game but if we do then it's like 40% bad


----------



## Talon. (May 3, 2009)

Harley Quinn looks like she shops at hot topic


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 3, 2009)

Smells like delay in here


----------



## Talon. (May 3, 2009)

Naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah. rocksteady's pretty good with release dates.


----------



## crazymtf (May 3, 2009)

^It is indeed delayed


----------



## Roy (May 3, 2009)

So whats the new release date?


----------



## speedstar (May 3, 2009)

Where is the proof that it got delayed?

'June 23rd' is release foo.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 3, 2009)

credits


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (May 3, 2009)

credits

credits


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 3, 2009)

So yeah, you the foo, foo


----------



## Roy (May 3, 2009)

^lol wut? xD


I really wanted to play this..they should at least give us a demo.


----------



## MechaTC (May 3, 2009)

speedstar said:


> Where is the proof that it got delayed?
> 
> 'June 23rd' is release foo.



This is what I got in my email from amazon:



			
				amazone email said:
			
		

> "Batman: Arkham Asylum Collectors Edition" [Video Game]
> Release date: 06/23/09 00:00:01
> Estimated arrival date: July 07 2009 - July 13 2009



so it should still be released on the 23rd.

EDIT:  correction.  it has been delayed. Most HATED pairing V.2!!


----------



## ctizz36 (May 3, 2009)

Well now that is just terrible ... I mean end of the Summer


----------



## Z (May 3, 2009)

This game looks very very promising. I'm definitely buying! What's the release date by the way? It says Summer 2009 on wiki, but is there an exact 1?


----------



## Aruarian (May 3, 2009)

It was delayed until at least Q4 '09.


----------



## Roy (May 3, 2009)

I'm guessing its gonna hit shelves in November.


----------



## Aruarian (May 3, 2009)

Might not be the smartest move, depending on how many other big titles are getting released around that time.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (May 3, 2009)

Well the article I posted said by "late summer '09" so probably around August-September


----------



## MechaTC (May 3, 2009)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> Well the article I posted said by "late summer '09" so probably around August-September



This seems to be the general consensus from people over on their forums.  They claim they got it from trustworthy sources, but you won't know for sure till they make it official.


----------



## ctizz36 (May 4, 2009)

That is true we don't want to take _their_ word for it until it's official


----------



## MechaTC (May 4, 2009)

My 14" Bat-a-WANG, let me show you it! 

In other news, I kind of regret just ordering the 360 version of the collector's edition without any research, because today I just learned that the Playstation 3 version has an exclusive in game character that you can play as (the joker)


----------



## crazymtf (May 4, 2009)

MechaTC said:


> My 14" Bat-a-WANG, let me show you it!
> 
> In other news, I kind of regret just ordering the 360 version of the collector's edition without any research, because today I just learned that the Playstation 3 version has an exclusive in game character that you can play as (the joker)



Will probably be as shitty as Goblin in spider-man 3 collector's edition for ps3, don't worry.


----------



## Roy (May 4, 2009)

What comes in the collectors edition anyway?


----------



## MechaTC (May 4, 2009)

Roy said:


> What comes in the collectors edition anyway?



Exavier

click the "bonus details" link to see a picture of it.


----------



## Roy (May 4, 2009)

Thats a pretty sweet deal.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 5, 2009)

If it wasn't for the VAs, I wouldn't really consider the game.


----------



## crazymtf (May 5, 2009)

Gameplay doesn't look good to you? Looks pretty good to me and i don't even like batman


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 5, 2009)

It wouldn't be that different to me than Watchmen: The End is Nigh.


----------



## MechaTC (May 5, 2009)

Roy said:


> Thats a pretty sweet deal.


For $100, I was expecting at least one more thing like maybe a batman figurine and soundtrack.  Hopefully it means most of that extra $40 goes into making a metal batarang w/ good construction.


Comic Book Guy said:


> If it wasn't for the VAs, I wouldn't really consider the game.


I would have gotten it regardless, but the VA's just sweeten the deal to epic proportions.


----------



## crazymtf (May 5, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> It wouldn't be that different to me than Watchmen: The End is Nigh.



Stealth gameplay looks like alot of fun. Plus i enjoyed watchmen so that's fine.


----------



## MechaTC (May 6, 2009)

Got an update in my email from amazon.  New release date is september 1st based on what I got.


----------



## crazymtf (May 6, 2009)

Damn sept, what the fuck? Talk about a delay.


----------



## Z (May 6, 2009)

Aww man. Was hoping to get hooked on this in the summer.


----------



## C_Akutabi (May 29, 2009)

Joker gameplay


----------



## Zen-aku (May 29, 2009)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> Joker gameplay



........................................................................................................................................................................ PS3 Exclusive!


----------



## C_Akutabi (May 29, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> ........................................................................................................................................................................ PS3 Exclusive!



Still  for me then


----------



## ctizz36 (May 29, 2009)

I learned that the game is possibly coming out August 25th... from what I've seen lately


----------



## Thelonious (May 29, 2009)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> Joker gameplay



Wonderful.


----------



## Kael Hyun (May 29, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> ........................................................................................................................................................................ PS3 Exclusive!



Revenge is a bitch isnt it


----------



## Zen-aku (May 30, 2009)

MyNindoForever said:


> Revenge is a bitch isnt it



I've we've done nothing to deserve this.......well we did get the awesome fallout DLC....and GTA......and every thing else.......i feel better now

Maybe ill get  lucky and in a Year or so they will release it for the 360 too


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 30, 2009)

Meh, im okay with not getting to play as the joker.

I'm buying this game to play as THE GODDAMN BATMAN, not the joker.

But im happy for the ps3 owners (although im insanely jealous about infamous!!)


----------



## Kael Hyun (May 30, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> I've we've done nothing to deserve this.......well we did get the awesome fallout DLC....and GTA......and every thing else.......i feel better now
> 
> Maybe ill get  lucky and in a Year or so they will release it for the 360 too



PS3 is getting the FL3 DLC but i'm wateing for the Game of the year edition thats comeing in October


----------



## Zen-aku (May 30, 2009)

MyNindoForever said:


> PS3 is getting the FL3 DLC but i'm wateing for the Game of the year edition thats comeing in October



hence my hope that one day ill play as the Joker on the 360


----------



## Kael Hyun (May 30, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> hence my hope that one day ill play as the Joker on the 360



Its going to be 6 months at the most 3 at the least... that is unless they desided to pull a RE5 and its in the game they just want you to pay extra for it (One of my main complaints for DLC... that and im old fashion and dont trust the net with my money


----------



## Inugami (May 30, 2009)

LOL at the joker saying exclusively to the Playstation 3 but I wonder if the 360 gonna get another character.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 30, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> LOL at the joker saying exclusively to the Playstation 3 but I wonder if the 360 gonna get another character.



Catwoman, Nightwing, Robin


----------



## Inugami (May 30, 2009)

Nightwing would be badass...Catwoman would look hot!..but I don't care to much about Robin .


----------



## Zen-aku (May 30, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> Nightwing would be badass...Catwoman would look hot!..but I don't care to much about Robin .



i think Cat woman would be the way to go IMO, Nightwing is to much Of a Batman Lite


----------



## Kael Hyun (May 30, 2009)

360 is geting nothing exclusive we do know that Orical (Batgirl) is in the game and from what i read Catwoman is already in the game


----------



## Zen-aku (May 30, 2009)

MyNindoForever said:


> 360 is geting nothing exclusive *As of Now*, we do know that Orical (Batgirl) is in the game and from what i read Catwoman is already in the game


Fixed for ya

We could get some thing u never know, this is purely speculation, no need to try and rain on our parade


----------



## Kael Hyun (May 30, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Fixed for ya
> 
> We could get some thing u never know, this is purely speculation, no need to try and rain on our parade



 they would have said something by now, exsept it dont let get hyped over nothing


----------



## Zen-aku (May 30, 2009)

MyNindoForever said:


> they would have said something by now, exsept it dont let get hyped over nothing



They just announced the hole joker thing, if nothing comes up over E3 fine


----------



## Kael Hyun (May 30, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> They just announced the hole joker thing, if nothing comes up over E3 fine



They anounced it a month ago. it didnt just happen this week it's been in the news for alittle more then 3 weeks maybe more


----------



## Zen-aku (May 30, 2009)

MyNindoForever said:


> They anounced it a month ago. it didnt just happen this week it's been in the news for alittle more then 3 weeks maybe more



well i didnt know, its still not time for me to give up any hope


----------



## Moondoggie (Aug 6, 2009)

I hadn't really been keeping up with the game, but today I was informed of a demo on psn eu. After playing it I was truly astonished. The atmosphere and level of depth in how you approach a situation especially for a comic book game really pulled me in. Definitely a release I'm looking forward to. 

Plus hearing Mark Hamil and Kevin Conroy in their roles is a real treat.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 6, 2009)

Buying this shit day one.

Incase don't have ps3 here's my awesome playthrough  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jGZOGST7EfE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Aug 6, 2009)

Demo was MMMMMMMMMMMM...I like how everyone looks like McFarlene action figures come to like, lol...definitely gettin it.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 6, 2009)

I liked the demo, but it seemed far too easy. It seemed to be a mix of a beatemup and a stealth game, with both not being too hard.

I hope the stealthy parts of the game aren't easily abused in the final version. It seems any time you get detected, you can just grapple up to something.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm sure the game gets harder as you progress...and if not, there's always difficulty settings (at least I hope so)


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 7, 2009)

I like the free flow combat and the counters in particular. It just feels "right". I had trouble with the batarang, but other than that the predator and prey mechanic is the best thing in the game. The detective vision is also pretty sweet.


----------



## MechaTC (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm not playing till I have my CE in my hands.  I can't spoil it for myself.  SOOOO CLOSE D:


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 7, 2009)

Rumour has it that this is the last time that Hamill will voice for Joker.


----------



## Hentai (Aug 7, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Buying this shit day one.
> 
> Incase don't have ps3 here's my awesome playthrough


----------



## MechaTC (Aug 7, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Rumour has it that this is the last time that Hamill will voice for Joker.











**


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 7, 2009)

Fable said:


> But thats not the whole demo.....



Here ya go 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T8b9w4homm8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Aug 7, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Rumour has it that this is the last time that Hamill will voice for Joker.



This makes me a sad Prinny


----------



## Vergil642 (Aug 7, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Rumour has it that this is the last time that Hamill will voice for Joker.


----------



## Munken (Aug 9, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vINH6Z9kqgI&fmt=22[/YOUTUBE]

PC ftw


----------



## Hentai (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Stumpy (Aug 9, 2009)

Fable said:


> Whats the difference to console?
> 
> 
> Edit: Oh wait, so the console doesnt have PhysX?
> ...


Consoles can't handle real paper physics.  Obviously.


----------



## Hentai (Aug 9, 2009)

I doubt that

But the paper is the least, what I mean is the whole steam and the sparks, aswell as the destructible floor, thats basic in a lot games these days, why cant the console version of batman have it.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 9, 2009)

That aint cool, i want those effects


----------



## Hentai (Aug 9, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> That aint cool, i want those effects


Especially because smoke and sparks are completely normal effects in this generation


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 9, 2009)

The effects shown in the video are not basic effects, but the benefit one gets from these effects may be pretty basic.  These are effects are meant for very high end PCs with either an extra video card sitting in it or a PPU someone may have mistakenly bought when those things were hot.

Realistic cloth shows up in many games, but what's the point of a console game wasting precious processing power on sparks bouncing around like that?

Mirror's Edge on PC also had a PhysX mode with similar little additions here and there.  You only notice those things when you look for them.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 9, 2009)

So are there any other characters you can unlock?

Because if there was some way i could play as Dick or Tim i would probably explode in my pants.


----------



## Hentai (Aug 9, 2009)

^yeah, or at least a different bat-suit or something



Stumpy said:


> The effects shown in the video are not basic effects, but the benefit one gets from these effects may be pretty basic. These are effects are meant for very high end PCs with either an extra video card sitting in it or a PPU someone may have mistakenly bought when those things were hot.
> 
> Realistic cloth shows up in many games, but what's the point of a console game wasting precious processing power on sparks bouncing around like that?
> 
> Mirror's Edge on PC also had a PhysX mode with similar little additions here and there. You only notice those things when you look for them.


But a lot games have at least some kind of Fog, and destructible walls/floor. It's no excuse that they didnt put in any fog/smoke at all. It didnt have to be physx fog/smoke anyway.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 9, 2009)

Fable said:


> ^yeah, or at least a different bat-suit or something



Are you saying "yea, that'd be cool" or "yea that's in the game"

Alternate batsuits would be neat. Maybe some of the older classic batsuits. I'd love to use the one with the yellow and black batsymbol on the chest.


----------



## Hentai (Aug 9, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> Are you saying "yea, that'd be cool" or "yea that's in the game"
> 
> Alternate batsuits would be neat. Maybe some of the older classic batsuits. I'd love to use the one with the yellow and black batsymbol on the chest.


Yeah that would be cool...in a way.
I would prefer alternate Suits most though.
Maybe some of the movie or something.


----------



## Bender (Aug 9, 2009)

Just asking for the perverted sake of it

Does Poison Ivy sex me in this game?


----------



## Hentai (Aug 9, 2009)

Is she even in it?


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Aug 9, 2009)

Ivy is definitely in the game and I'm sure the only sexin she does to you is I WANNA FUCKIN MURDER YOU WITH MY LIPS AND VINES.....

So yes, she sexes you


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 9, 2009)

Fable said:


> Yeah that would be cool...in a way.
> I would prefer alternate Suits most though.
> Maybe some of the movie or something.



Well im a giant tim drake fanboy, and it'd be quite easy to put him in the game (since he could have all the same attacks and what not, just a bit less reach)
I think his Bo staff is the only thing he uses that batman doesnt, at least with his OYL costume.

It'd be way awesome if he was in it.

And yea, movie suits would be cool.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 9, 2009)

Yesterday's demo play through gave me "that was pretty cool" results.  Today I played through it two more times and damn the last room in the demo gave me some serious Splinter Cell nostalgia.  It's just like playing an overpowered Sam Fisher.


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 9, 2009)

I've heard Scarecrow is in the game, but there isn't any single shots to prove it.


----------



## Hentai (Aug 9, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> Yesterday's demo play through gave me "that was pretty cool" results.  Today I played through it two more times and damn the last room in the demo gave me some serious Splinter Cell nostalgia.  *It's just like playing an overpowered Sam Fisher.*


Pretty good comparison lol


----------



## Kael Hyun (Aug 9, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> Well im a giant tim drake fanboy, and it'd be quite easy to put him in the game (since he could have all the same attacks and what not, just a bit less reach)
> I think his Bo staff is the only thing he uses that batman doesnt, at least with his OYL costume.
> 
> It'd be way awesome if he was in it.
> ...



Hopefully there will be DLC that gives Bats, Joker and Harly there B:AS looks, and by that I mean before the redesign forced by the S:AS

Also I hope Harly makes refrence to her ambiguous Bi status with Poisen Ivy 

Quick question: Did anyone else feel at least partly depressed when Mark Hamel said that this will be his last time playing the Joker in the GT TV interview?


----------



## 5il3nc3r (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm thinking of buying it too, or at least renting it.


----------



## Aeon (Aug 9, 2009)

I want a PS3 to play this game...


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 9, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> Nightwing would be badass...Catwoman would look hot!..but I don't care to much about Robin .



Robin and Nightwing are pretty much the same thing.


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 9, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> Robin and Nightwing are pretty much the same thing.



Robin is Nightwing. Well, the current one was Robin.


----------



## Hentai (Aug 10, 2009)

*"Batman: Arkham Asylum (with Armoured Batsuit Unlock Code)"

*That could mean there is another Suit for batman


----------



## Velocity (Aug 10, 2009)

Fable said:


> *"Batman: Arkham Asylum (with Armoured Batsuit Unlock Code)"
> 
> *That could mean there is another Suit for batman


According to the Play.com preorder page, it's for use with the Challenge Maps. I wouldn't be surprised if he used the Armoured Batsuit in-game later on in the game, but I doubt it'll be like Dead Space and let you use the armour from the start.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Aug 10, 2009)

Found this on Wiki


> ...An exclusive preorder challenge map from Gamestop was announced called 'Dem Bones.' It features the Scarecrow and places Batman under the influence of Scarecrow's 'fear toxin' causing him to hallucinate and all the enemies to be seen as skeletons.


Dose anyone else here getting sick of the fact that just because you don't preorder from Gamestop or EBgames you don't get shit that should already be in the game (well it is but it requires a fucking code)/rant

the Batarmor will, like Trale said, be for Challenge modes, Probably for challenges were you face Bane or those super Mooks...


----------



## Hentai (Aug 10, 2009)

MyNindoForever said:


> Dose anyone else here getting sick of the fact that just because you don't preorder from Gamestop or EBgames you don't get shit that should already be in the game (well it is but it requires a fucking code)/rant
> 
> the Batarmor will, like Trale said, be for Challenge modes, Probably for challenges were you face Bane or those super Mooks...


Give it a few days and the codes will be all over the net.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Aug 10, 2009)

Fable said:


> Give it a few days and the codes will be all over the net.



<_<Didn't happen to the inFamous Shockblades...


----------



## Hentai (Aug 10, 2009)

MyNindoForever said:


> <_<Didn't happen to the inFamous Shockblades...


then you didnt look well enough...


----------



## 5il3nc3r (Aug 10, 2009)

EDIT: Shush!


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 10, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> Robin and Nightwing are pretty much the same thing.



Not really.

The first Robin and Nightwing ARE the same thing.

The third robin (tim drake) is pure awesome and should not be compared to robin 1, who didnt get badass until he left the cave.


----------



## Shawn_D (Aug 14, 2009)

Finally got around to playing the demo...it looks like a pretty good game so I'll pick this one up


----------



## C_Akutabi (Aug 14, 2009)

Nothing like stringing up four of the goons on gargoyles then cutting each of them down as the last terrifed goon walks by. :ho


----------



## RODtheTV (Aug 14, 2009)

The game is decent so far, but I can already tell that it could have been better. Solid for what I expected.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 14, 2009)

RODtheTV said:


> The game is decent so far, but I can already tell that it could have been better. Solid for what I expected.


"Could have been better"?!?!?!

It's a Batman game ffs.  It could have easily been much much worse and the last however many shitty Batman games are proof. ;3


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 15, 2009)

I creamed my pants after seeing this

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_q3qZNTd3I&eurl=http%3A%2F%2Fcomichaven.net%2F%3Fp%3D531&feature=player_embedded#t=99[/YOUTUBE]

it reminds me of splinter cell for some reason.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 15, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> "Could have been better"?!?!?!
> 
> It's a Batman game ffs.  It could have easily been much much worse and the last however many shitty Batman games are proof. ;3



It lacks the difficulty of the Batman game for the NES, or the badass music from The Adventures of Batman & Robin on the Genesis.

Of course, it's not a Ninja Gaiden-ish game like the NES game, or a Contra game like the Genesis


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 15, 2009)

~Gesy~ said:


> I creamed my pants after seeing this
> it reminds me of splinter cell for some reason.


As I said earlier in the thread, this game is Splinter Cell with Batman as a grossly overpowered Sam Fisher.  Fucking awesome.


Goofy Titan said:


> It lacks the difficulty of the Batman game for the NES, or the badass music from The Adventures of Batman & Robin on the Genesis.
> 
> Of course, it's not a Ninja Gaiden-ish game like the NES game, or a Contra game like the Genesis


Yeah it isn't designed to eat quarters like NES games were.  Based on your time with the demo you are going to say the whole game lacks difficulty?  Or have you played more than most of us?  I will agree that in the demo the enemies were dumb as hell and I could pretty much have my way with them, but that was part of what made it fun.  We'll see if it lasts.

Oh and the music in The Adventures of Batman & Robin _was_ awesome indeed.


----------



## Chee (Aug 15, 2009)

I love Poison Ivy's character design, they did a really good job with all of the characters.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 15, 2009)

Harley looks kinda dumb, and the average Unreal 3 engine issues make everyone look a little less awesome.  Overall though I would also say the shit is great.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 17, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> Harley looks kinda dumb, and the average Unreal 3 engine issues make everyone look a little less awesome.  Overall though I would also say the shit is great.



Sorta yea.

I gotta admit i wish there was a bit more interactivity, more breakable objects. I was kinda bummed out when a bunch of mooks were chillin by a fire extinguisher and i couldnt bust it open with a batarang then swoop in and lay down some pain.

But overall the game looks great, just with the demo there are quite a few ways to take out enemies, i cant wait till i get more gadgets and more abilities.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Aug 17, 2009)

~Gesy~ said:


> I creamed my pants after seeing this
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_q3qZNTd3I&eurl=http%3A%2F%2Fcomichaven.net%2F%3Fp%3D531&feature=player_embedded#t=99[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> it reminds me of splinter cell for some reason.



What the fuck is that shit?

I was expecting this game to be so-so game but man, it certainly looks impressive!

I think I will get this game when the price comes down as I won't play XBox 360 for while as my DS feel lonely..


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Aug 17, 2009)

Stumpy, the demo is on Easy apparently, I still enjoy myself on it though.


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 17, 2009)

I was surprised at how easily you died if some thugs got some assault rifle shots on you.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Aug 17, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-HJzKDim6as[/YOUTUBE]
I gotta say even if I hate the concept of preorder codes, I do like there  commercials.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 18, 2009)

Osiris said:


> Stumpy, the demo is on Easy apparently, I still enjoy myself on it though.



This is awesome. This is the one aspect of the game that i didnt really like. But if the higher difficulties mean more aware, and more powerful mooks...im all for it.


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 18, 2009)

my fricken gawd.

Me and my friend said this was automatic purchase when we did the GLIDE KICK on the guy holding the officer hostage.

We seriously freaked. and this is AFTER flipping out from using the batview thing and zipping onto gargoyles. I gave this game props awhile back after fighting some thugs on the ps3 demo. I said it looked great and batman fought like fuckin batman.

After doing this extra shit, I'm totally sealed on getting this. First purchase i'll make for a licensed game in like a decade lol.

I'm glad i fuckin died in a few seconds after trying to fuck wit guys with assault rifles and mess. Makes things a bit more challenging. Or i at least have to be smart.

AHH!!! The camera angle where its in front of ur target walking like a dumbass and u see batman  behind him gliding like a fuckin mile across the room to kick the dude then deck his ass on the floor....awesome.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 18, 2009)

Seems people already got the game. Meaning that hopefully I'll have this game by Thursday or Friday!


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Aug 18, 2009)

Btw has anyone got the Riddler Trophy on the demo? No one seems to have mentioned it


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Aug 18, 2009)

Osiris said:


> Btw has anyone got the Riddler Trophy on the demo? No one seems to have mentioned it



I have (I actually found two!)


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Aug 18, 2009)

Ooo where did you find the second? I found the first in the very first room


----------



## Kael Hyun (Aug 18, 2009)

Osiris said:


> Ooo where did you find the second? I found the first in the very first room



The second you can get after you see Harley and talk to Barbra/Orical(sp)


----------



## Cero (Aug 19, 2009)

I got those trophies, since they threw in the batarang, and the game looks great, im getting the collector's edition


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Aug 19, 2009)

MyNindoForever said:


> The second you can get after you see Harley and talk to Barbra/Orical(sp)



Yeah I found it on my own, thanks anyway, can't wait for this game but knowing me I'll probably get it when it's piss cheap


----------



## KamuiEyes (Aug 20, 2009)

Goku said:


> It's still going to be crap regardless, name one comic book hero who has had a half decent game.




Spiderman 2 and Ultimate Spiderman were very good.

Oh and..

QUOTING EARLY POST FOR TEH LULZ AT BEING WRONG! 

Game informer - 9.5
Xbox something - 9.5
Playstation something - 9


----------



## Kael Hyun (Aug 20, 2009)

Still trying to figure out how your suposed to get into the vent over the Walk way in the last room


----------



## competitionbros (Aug 21, 2009)

Been playing for the last two and a half hours......Pretty straightfoward game but I'm pissed off at the part I'm at and just cut it off.



Edit: Pretty much from the beginning it's different from the demo as the demo skipped over some parts........So far my favorite encounter is Scarecrow.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 21, 2009)

^Real game or modded, either way I don't care, I just want to know if you got a copy so i know when the fuck my store will be getting it. 

And a 9.3 from IGN. No scores below 9 yet


----------



## MechaTC (Aug 21, 2009)

I have release date shipping on amazon. I bet no one who has it now has the ce...or i'll feel pissed.


----------



## competitionbros (Aug 21, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> ^Real game or modded, either way I don't care, I just want to know if you got a copy so i know when the fuck my store will be getting it.
> 
> And a 9.3 from IGN. No scores below 9 yet


 


Modded, though some stores in Florida or California (can't remember which) are selling em early.



Edit: as you can see.......


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 21, 2009)

Fucking cali, New York is the best but why we no have this shit?


----------



## competitionbros (Aug 22, 2009)

Huh.....I just beat the game: Overall pretty good though the final battle was crap; In the end the Scarecrow encounters are still my favorites of all the villians; goes without saying but loved the Joker; Also as you go through the game you can collect interviews with the inmates and the Riddler's became my favorite after this.......


Riddler: What has 4 limbs to move, then 2, then 3?

Interviewer: A baby; It has 4 when it crawls, then 2 as it walks, then when it gets older it has 3 with a cane.

Riddler: No, that's wrong.....you were right it's a baby, however it has 4 when it crawls, 2 when you cut off it's legs, then 3 if you give it a cane.

Interviewer: That's horrible, how can you even think that?

Riddler: It's not my baby.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 22, 2009)

IGN reviewers called this the best comicbook game of all time(not that it had much of a competition) i can't wait to get my hands on this


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 23, 2009)

Ahaha holy shit Sony is trying really hard here:

HWK-290

Sony: BUY OUR VERSION. IF YOU BUY IT YOU GET A BATCAVE FOR PLAYSTATION HOME. YOU CAN WALK AROUND IN IT AND SHIT.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Aug 23, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> Ahaha holy shit Sony is trying really hard here:
> 
> Marmite
> 
> Sony: BUY OUR VERSION. IF YOU BUY IT YOU GET A BATCAVE FOR PLAYSTATION HOME. YOU CAN WALK AROUND IN IT AND SHIT.



Thats been anounced for a while So realy there just giveing something to the fans  deal with it 360 fanboys


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 23, 2009)

MyNindoForever said:


> Thats been anounced for a while So realy there just giveing something to the fans  deal with it 360 *fanboys*


Fucking fail.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Aug 23, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> Fucking fail.



Well the way you were talking certainly made you sound like one


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 23, 2009)

MyNindoForever said:


> Well the way you were talking certainly made you sound like one


Because I said something that seemed to insult playstation version of the game?

I swear to God, you people are quick to jump into conclusion about others regarding what people say about certain consoles. That seemed like, hmmm... you know what? *A fanboy!*


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 23, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> Because I said something that seemed to insult playstation version of the game?
> 
> I swear to God, you people are quick to jump into conclusion about others regarding what people say about certain consoles. That seemed like, hmmm... you know what? *A fanboy!*


Exactly the fanboy response I expected from you scumbag.


----------



## MechaTC (Aug 23, 2009)

cut the fanboy crap please.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 23, 2009)

MechaTC said:


> cut the fanboy crap please.



Calm down, man.

It's just all fun and games.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 23, 2009)

Dreamcast version is pimp.


----------



## Mindfreak Itachi (Aug 23, 2009)

My brothers plan to get this for their computers. I love playing the demo at Video Game stores. xD Such fun. I hope the game will work well on my brother's computers. ^^;


----------



## MechaTC (Aug 25, 2009)

My CE is out for delivery as we speak 

Amazon's release day delivery is really something. And only for 5 bucks too. Great, great service. Not to mention, my order still is 5 dollars under the price in stores heheh.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 25, 2009)

Can't wait to get this game.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 25, 2009)

This game is truly awesome. I love how easy it is to make non-gun toting thugs look like punk bitches, and then do the same to gun toting thugs using sneaky skills or just batarang the shit out of them.

This game really does make me feel like batman, i love it.

Also, does anyone else, when confronted with a giant enemy, throw a batarang at it just for the hell of it? Oddly enough this actually worked on bane, so i guess i lucked out haha.

EDIT: Can anyone who's beaten a majority of the game (including side junk) if any of the bat-family besides oracle (Batgirl/robin/nightwing) are mentioned at all?

It would really annoy me if they excluded mentioning them at all simply because of the fear that sidekicks=fail. I expected them to be mentioned as holding down gotham while batman's trapped in the asylum.


----------



## MechaTC (Aug 26, 2009)

The game is so cool. I'm playing on easy though so it's hard to get combos longer than 4 due to the weakness of the enemies : [ they always get knocked over.

The batarang is a big disappointment from the collector's edition. Not even painted...just a molded black plastic statue. Sigh... At least the game kicks ass.


----------



## Lucius (Aug 26, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> EDIT: Can anyone who's beaten a majority of the game (including side junk) if any of the bat-family besides oracle (Batgirl/robin/nightwing) are mentioned at all?




*Spoiler*: _Batgirl_ 



Oracle used to be Batgirl till she got shot by the Joker. Haven't found anything of Robin or Nightwing yet


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 26, 2009)

Lucius said:


> *Spoiler*: _Batgirl_
> 
> 
> 
> Oracle used to be Batgirl till she got shot by the Joker. Haven't found anything of Robin or Nightwing yet



Yea i know, i meant Cassandra Cain (the new batgirl)

But yea i dont think any of them were mentioned at all, barely alluded to.

At least some character bios would have been nice.


----------



## Lucius (Aug 26, 2009)

i guess they are savin up for a sequel


----------



## Higawa (Aug 26, 2009)

just played the demo!!

that game is so fucking bought!!!


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 27, 2009)

Made it through the tutorial section. Too tired to go in hard. This game is gonna be brilliant.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Aug 27, 2009)

BATMAN ARKHAM ASYLUM II: ENIGMA 2011 to the PS3,360


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 27, 2009)

*My Video Review on it - *

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ylCk3z6pDow[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 27, 2009)

How Long is it?


----------



## jdbzkh (Aug 27, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> How Long is it?



Actual story is about 12 to 14 hours all the extra stuff in the game probably kicks it up too 30 to 40+.


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Aug 27, 2009)

Well, turned out to be one awesome game.

I thought itd be another generic comic game, which usually suck ass but that one. congrats eidos, you won


----------



## NeoDMC (Aug 28, 2009)

That third Scarecrow encounter was something else. You can tell the developers love the source material when they put effort like that into a game. The only games I've encountered that try to tell a story like that are Hideo Kojima games and Eternal Darkness for the Gamecube.


----------



## Sasuke (Aug 28, 2009)

This game rocks!

Im in the mansion, it's pretty spooky! ~__~


----------



## NeoDMC (Aug 28, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The final encounter with the Joker WAS a bit of a let down, mind you it didn't become a let down until he went Super Joker, only to not even fight Batman just call more thugs into fight him.

The entire fight should have just been Batman vs. Super Joker, no thug mobs, and certainly not the formulaic way you have to beat Joker. You should have had to use all the Gadgets in some way.




But all in all this game was great, especially for fans of Batman. The use of the characters and setting were excellent. This game just rocks my socks on so many levels mainly because I wasn't expecting much from Rocksteady which IMO was an untested developer (but they have been tested now and deserved props for making an A game), and "Meh" studio Eidos. Who have been responsible for 2 of the worst games I have ever played (Tomb Raider: Underworld, Daikatana).

I've beaten the game and will play the challenge maps and hope for some DLC (Two-Face Bank Robbery!) and a sequel.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Aug 28, 2009)

If a sequel game is done it better not take place in ARKHAM ASYLUM but in GOTHAM CITY and be about the inmate that got away.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 30, 2009)

Played the PC demo of this shit with PhysX turned on.  It's pretty sweet stompin on a fool with a glide kick and having all the tiles under him shatter under our massive Unreal Engine 3 bodies, but at the same time I wouldn't notice any of these things if I wasn't looking for them.

Also, textures on the baddies were actually too high resolution.  I don't really need to see every single strand of hair on these inmates bodies.

Sept. 15 for the PC release is turning out to be a loong wait.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 30, 2009)

This game has so many cool references from the comics.

Clayface and Ra's in particular were awesome. Especially since i didnt find out about Ra's online, i noticed it by chance and was like "OMG OMG OMG OMG"


----------



## Darth (Aug 30, 2009)

I haven't played this yet, but my friend won't shut up about it. Apparently the Riddler's his favourite aspect of the game.

I've seen some gameplay footage. It looks interesting. Might pick it up.


----------



## NeoDMC (Aug 30, 2009)

Clayface was a nice surprise, I was like WTF? Gordon?

Went Detective mode and he didn't have a skeleton. Did the scan and got the Riddle.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Aug 31, 2009)

Good job Square enix Europe, good job.


----------



## MechaTC (Aug 31, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



We know the next game will definitely feature killer croc titan'd and most likely the rest of the main villains that weren't in the asylum at the time. We know for a fact that two face is out due to the ending cutscenes. I hope the next one features a more free roaming gotham w/ the ability to drive some of the vehicles.




Fantastic game. I just wish there were more fighting points in the game. That was my favorite part.

And too bad mark hamill won't be joker again :[


----------



## Vault (Aug 31, 2009)

This game made me watch Star wars again  

And why wont he be in it ?  

This game is absolutely brilliant especially the stealth missions, you feel so powerful and those goons so helpless and weak compared.


----------



## Sasuke (Aug 31, 2009)

Amazing game. All I need for 100% is a few of the combat challenges, some are insanely difficult.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 31, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> This game has so many cool references from the comics.
> 
> Clayface and Ra's in particular were awesome. Especially since i didnt find out about Ra's online, i noticed it by chance and was like "OMG OMG OMG OMG"



snap his picture or whatever for the Riddler clue and leave, if you come back his body is gone


----------



## Sasuke (Aug 31, 2009)

jdbzkh said:


> Actual story is about 12 to 14 hours all the extra stuff in the game probably kicks it up too 30 to 40+.



Hell no. You're looking at 20-25 hours max. That's with all of the challenges and riddles completed.


----------



## NeoDMC (Aug 31, 2009)

Sasuke said:


> Hell no. You're looking at 20-25 hours max. That's with all of the challenges and riddles completed.



^

This is more truthful to the actual game time, which doesn't mean it is bad, the Story is the right length, because it never gets stale. The "Follow the bread crumbs" schtick stops right before it wears out it's welcome. The Riddler stuff is doable in a reasonable time frame, I finished all mine before completing my first playthrough.

I'm going through on hard right now.

The only thing I DON'T like...is the leveling up system. I think it's dumb, tacked on and lacks any idea of reward. You see almost all the Riddles come with rewards for themselves, character trophies, bio's, challenges. So taking away the XP isn't really taking away much.

IMO they should have went complete METROID power-up system.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Sep 1, 2009)

MechaTC said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



There were three endings Mecha (Croc, Bane, and Scarecrow) I just hope the next game is based on the Cataclisem(sp)


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 1, 2009)

Seems that I must acquire this game.


----------



## Reaper of the Mist (Sep 1, 2009)

I have it for my PS3, and it is so cool man. The Joker is right, welcome to the madhouse BATMAN! The combat in this game is just great, and Batman's detective skills just rock.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 1, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> snap his picture or whatever for the Riddler clue and leave, if you come back his body is gone



Ha i know, that's what i was talking about. I tried not to get my hopes up too much (and failed) because i thought it could be a glitch.

Probably the coolest easter egg in the game for me. Although the fact that they included lesser villains like calendar man was pretty sweet.

I really hope that if they do a gotham game (a la what IGN said, to have several split zones instatraveled between via batmobile), i would love to have a boss fight with firefly.

It'd be so epic if done right.


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 1, 2009)

Finished this earlier today.

Final battle was kinda disappointing but still fun.


----------



## NeoDMC (Sep 2, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> Ha i know, that's what i was talking about. I tried not to get my hopes up too much (and failed) because i thought it could be a glitch.
> 
> Probably the coolest easter egg in the game for me. Although the fact that they included lesser villains like calendar man was pretty sweet.
> 
> ...



I liked a lot about their idea except for their Man-Crush on Hush. IMO Hush is the worst villain ever introduced into the Batman Mythos, he isn't clever, he isn't original, and the entire storyline he shows up in is so FUCKING OBVIOUS that it's almost transparent.

A new villain shows up in Gotham to wreak havoc on Batman. AND Batman calls an OLD FRIEND he has known since CHILDHOOD who we as readers and fans have NEVER MET BEFORE to help him.

Loeb you fucking literary genius you've done it again!


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 2, 2009)

NeoDMC said:


> I liked a lot about their idea except for their Man-Crush on Hush. IMO Hush is the worst villain ever introduced into the Batman Mythos, he isn't clever, he isn't original, and the entire storyline he shows up in is so FUCKING OBVIOUS that it's almost transparent.
> 
> A new villain shows up in Gotham to wreak havoc on Batman. AND Batman calls an OLD FRIEND he has known since CHILDHOOD who we as readers and fans have NEVER MET BEFORE to help him.
> 
> Loeb you fucking literary genius you've done it again!



Oh yea i hate most of their idea.

I like the idea of Black Mask, Penguin, and Two face having a gang war. And i like the idea of firefly being a boss (The Fear from MGS3 on crack, basically), and i like their idea of making gotham split zones (which i thought was obvious anyway)

But yea, the only thing cool about hush IMO is his character design, and the character of tommy elliot was pretty cool. Still though, it would have been a lot better if the story was slower paced. Since you're right, they made it totally obvious from the start.


----------



## Hiroshimo (Sep 2, 2009)

i played the demo and liked it very much! very good battle actions und some kind of splinter cell stealth style.

cant wait for it


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Sep 3, 2009)

Dude oh my God it fucking kicks ass I just finished the 1st run through with Scarecrow and I ... I was in paradise I had a smile that'd scare even the Joker well maybe not the Joker his goons yes him nooooooooo .... I've so much l-eft to doooooo do. They better make a sequel set in Gotham City gods dambit this is how a Batman game is supposed to be.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 4, 2009)

Beat it on hard, I enjoyed taking down people in stealth the most. I do have to say they balanced the game pretty well, I never got tired of a mechanic except for maybe the Scarecrow encounters and the recycle of the Banefight. I think the last fight would have been better if it was timed or a chase scene of some sort.

Great game for sure, I hope to see more Ivy/Harley action


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 17, 2009)

I am Batman.


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 17, 2009)

Dude, My auto save file got owned. I got it corrupted now I'm back to 0. I was all the way at 93% complete.


----------



## MechaTC (Sep 17, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> Dude, My auto save file got owned. I got it corrupted now I'm back to 0. I was all the way at 93% complete.



Fuck


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 17, 2009)

I seriously have no desire to touch the game like ever again. Its really messed up, I feel like selling it ASAP. I have most of my trophies I just wanted that Plat so bad. 

It's like having your soul ripped out of you.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 17, 2009)

Brilliant game.

The only thing I didn't like was the final battle.

*Spoiler*: __ 



All you had to do was run rings around Joker, fight his goonies whilst he was on TV and then bring him down. Rinse and repeat.

Also we couldn't figt Harley Quinn, Crock or Scarecrow.


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Harley wouldn't have been much of a fight tho..... and Bats always beats SC with mind games.

Crock was where I just.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 18, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> Dude, My auto save file got owned. I got it corrupted now I'm back to 0. I was all the way at 93% complete.


----------



## ?Stillmatic? (Sep 18, 2009)

decent game but it doesnt deserve the 9.2/10 average rating it got, the rating suggests its as good as cod4, gears, uncharted, mgs4, it doesnt hold a candle to any of those games


----------



## drakul (Sep 18, 2009)

I have seen some videos . I didnt like teh fighting style because it looked too slow.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 18, 2009)

drakul said:


> I have seen some videos . I didnt like teh fighting style because it looked too slow.



It's not. It's just some finishing moves and the last hit in a group of fights is in slow mo. Normally you have to be pretty fast especially against a large group.


----------



## Vault (Sep 18, 2009)

When you enter free flow thats when Batman starts raping the shit out of those goons


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 26, 2009)

Beat the game today.  I enjoyed the game all the way to the end despite the occasional unnecessary fetch quest or glaring old game design decisions here and there.  Also wasn't crazy about most of the "boss" fights being small variations on the first boss fight.

The most important part of the game though was that it simply fucking nailed the BATMAN spirit.  I am a satisfied fan, but I don't currently feel the need for a sequel though it will come.


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 26, 2009)

I didn't really learn takedowns till my second time through and it was still beautiful and brutal.


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 27, 2009)

I beat the game earlier as well. My only real complaint is that shitty ass boss fights with Bane and the Titans. Like wtf? Couldn't they have tried just a little harder?


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Sep 27, 2009)

The bossfights overall were garbage.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Sep 27, 2009)

I would like to call BS on those of you complaneing about the bossfights they fit each charictor and the setting perfictly.

now anyway Was I the only one who felt like giveing Harley a hug after the end?


----------



## Vault (Sep 27, 2009)

After the game ended i dont think Batman woke up for a good 2 days :rofl


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 27, 2009)

MyNindoForever said:


> I would like to call BS on those of you complaneing about the bossfights they fit each charictor and the setting perfictly.
> 
> now anyway Was I the only one who felt like giveing Harley a hug after the end?



Are you serious? All the fights except for the Ivy one were just variations of the very first one. You fight a Titan/Bane/Joker and a bunch of thugs. Shit, even the fight with Scarecrow was just a variation of the first one. 

Who ever didn't think they half assed it with the Boss fights is delusional.


----------



## Vault (Sep 27, 2009)

The boss fights where half assed but ofcourse the boss fights are going to be the same since most of the people where using Bane's venom


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 27, 2009)

Yeah, really the boss fights were lazy.  I also felt there was a lot of build up to the Poison Ivy fight, but the fight was just a batarang spamfest.


----------



## Vault (Sep 27, 2009)

I hated that fight


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 27, 2009)

I actually thought it would of been more complicated then just throw a god damn batarang at her. If the ending was any indication of the next game, be ready to fight Bane and more Titans!!!!! YAY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vault (Sep 27, 2009)

As long as i get to drive the Batmobile or even fly the Batwing i wouldnt care fighting more titans tbh


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 27, 2009)

Run over Bane again.


----------



## Vault (Sep 27, 2009)

This time i want to be the one to break him :ho Proper pay back


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 27, 2009)

Rented this game on friday, been playing for like 10 hours and im 46% done so far. I love this game, shoulda bought this instead of Ultimate Alliance 2


----------



## Creator (Sep 28, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> Short?  Shit was too long if anything.  With the unnecessary "Save three doctors in three different rooms" and "Get six fucking plant samples while sneaking" objectives the length of the game was mostly artificial.
> 
> As far as story content itself goes it had a pretty good arc.  Batman gets Joker, Joker breaks out, shit happens, Batman kicks everyones ass, and they all end up back in straight jackets.



Once you did it three times. Those things become tedious.


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 28, 2009)

I just beat it as well. I liked the all the titan boss fights, but they shoulda changed it up. They made every boss fight exactly the same, I still liked fighting them but still. Just, they coulda made the boss fights better.

The game overall was A worthy though IMO. It did all the little things, from custom game over screens to powerup artwork to start screen inverse colors. All that stuff was cool. I hope they make a sequel, except not in Arkham Asylum. Some new setting or something.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 30, 2009)

i bought the game a couple weeks ago but i have only played it twice cause i have been busy. hopefully when i have time to finish it it will not disappoint.


----------



## ZenGamr (Oct 11, 2009)

^ Don't worry, this game will not disappoint. Played through it in a single sitting.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Oct 11, 2009)

really good game


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Oct 11, 2009)

Really awesome game so far.


----------



## Vault (Oct 11, 2009)

This is going to be the first game im actually going to bother gtting 100% at


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 24, 2010)

I wanna buy the game from a certain website, but there is this in the title of the game's description: Batman: Arkham Asylum Game of The Year Edition 3D - PS3

"Game of The Year Edition 3D"? 

So, what's the difference between this and the normal game?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 24, 2010)

Luiz said:


> I wanna buy the game from a certain website, but there is this in the title of the game's description: Batman: Arkham Asylum Game of The Year Edition 3D - PS3
> 
> "Game of The Year Edition 3D"?
> 
> So, what's the difference between this and the normal game?


In that GOTY edition,you can play as the Joker.

Oh,and should I get this game? I love Splinter Cell and Assassin's Creed II. Is it any tougher than those two?


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 24, 2010)

Anyone can play as the Joker in the PS3 B:AA version, as it's free DLC. I reckon that GotY edition just has it on the disc and supports 3D gaming.

And yes, yes you should. Great fucking game, though detective vision can make it too easy.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 24, 2010)

yeah it was too easy but its freaking batman. its awesome as hell.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 25, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Anyone can play as the Joker in the PS3 B:AA version, as it's free DLC. I reckon that GotY edition just has it on the disc and supports 3D gaming.
> 
> And yes, yes you should. Great fucking game, though detective vision can make it too easy.


I'll be sure to pick it up next week. I'd like to tomorrow,but it's snowing really bad.


----------



## Angelus (Dec 26, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Anyone can play as the Joker in the PS3 B:AA version, as it's free DLC. I reckon that GotY edition just has it on the disc and supports 3D gaming.
> 
> And yes, yes you should. Great fucking game, though detective vision can make it too easy.



I forgot to deactivate detective vision half the time, which is a shame, because the game is really beautiful. Maybe they should somehow limit the time you can stay in detective mode in AA2, because it's really easy to develop a habit of depending on it for every little takedown, instead of using it in a strategic way.


----------



## Butcher (Dec 26, 2010)

Getting this game today, a long with DMC 4, and maybe Spider Man Web of Shadows.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 26, 2010)

Don't bother getting DMC or Spider-Man, IMO.


----------



## Butcher (Dec 26, 2010)

I could not find DMC 4 or Spider Man. I had to get the special edition or what ever it is called. I just wanted the original.

I haven't played far into it ,but it is not that good. My brother likes it though.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 26, 2010)

I got it for Christmas, it's epic.

It freaking ticks me off when I'm racking up an epic combo and I mess up and get hit, or end the combo messing up a special move. I immediately hit the "restart from checkpoint" button.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 27, 2010)

Just got through Riddler's first puzzle about the sharp painting,or something along the lines of that. I like the game so far.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2010)

I actually had trouble solving that one >__>


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 27, 2010)

Me to. I couldn't find it for a while. I thought it was in the room where I took all those gun wielding psychos down.


----------



## Butcher (Dec 28, 2010)

I've gotten farther in the game now. I just fought Bane.

I like the game now.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Jan 26, 2011)

In a fight, neither Joker or Batman are anywhere near as lethal as Joker _and_ Batman.




Their team-up equals out to far more then the sum of its parts, and they will stomp a mudhole in you and your boys.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jan 27, 2011)

Defeating Ivy is fucked up.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 30, 2011)

I have the GOTY edition.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jun 29, 2011)

The true box art of Batman: Arkham City:


----------

